# bitlocker partition trapped in ubuntu



## hulu55555 (Dec 11, 2017)

how to unlock bitlocker locked partition in ubuntu,, i tried with dislocker,, its giving me an error=="cannot parse volume header,abort", i know password,, i dont know if its correct, im very much confused now,, should i connect this hdd to another laptop or can total hdd be mount on virtual machine?? or anything else ??


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Bitlocker is a Microsoft encryption, we dont deal with it on the linux forum.
If you know your password then connect the drive to a windows machine (the original one you used bitlocker with) to open it.

The open source driver dislocker was designed to mount these volumes. See this article:
Mounting Bitlocker Volumes Under Linux - Airbus D&S CyberSecurity blog

If you already tried this then try and use your recovery password. If you dont know this then you've locked yourself out.

Your shift key does not appear to be working, so only other suggestion is to try your password again, but from a different keyboard.


----------

